# Windows Benutzername auslesen



## kesnw (4. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Windows Benutzernamen auszulesen, ob mit JavaScript oder PHP ist egal? ASP kann ich leider nicht verwenden..

Danke.


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Dezember 2004)

Jo... http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials180105.html


----------

